# What to do when I cannot be an LJ



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

I have had the unpleasant experience of a 4way by pass heart surgery at the young age of 44.
Last week I thought I had a bit of acid reflux, I went to the emergency and was informed it was a major heart attack.
I couldnt believe it, being a guy that watches his diet, am not a drug user or drinker. I did smoke a bit but the doc said it was a heriditary desease. Although the cigs got thrown away nevertheless.
So what the hell does a guy do when all he can do is look at them tools and remember when the saw dust was flying?
The doc says I will not be able to work and must by all means take it easy and let the healing begin after being cracked open like a chicken.
WHAT A TOTAL BUMMER!!!!!!!!
Ok enough of the cry baby stuff and back to healing and dreaming of someday returning to being an LJ.
I am truely greatful to be sitting here able to at least type….ok I didnt say spell…...lol
Long live Lumber Jocks!


----------



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your heart attack. I hope everything goes well for you. Just remember to do what the doc says do. He really does know best. The tools will still be there when you are done recovering. I'll keep you in my prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

It will seem like a long time, but spending time here at LumberJocks will keep you "in the loop" and help the time pass more pleasantly.

Speedy Recovery.

Lew


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Jim, sorry to hear about that, but it could have been worse, right? You're still here! I'm sure the sawdust will be flying in no time.


----------



## doubleg (Nov 16, 2008)

I know many people who have been through this. Go through the recovery process and hopefully you will be able to ease back into it a little at a time. Best wishes and all my hope to speed you along the way, Gary.


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hang in there buddy….......your on the downhill slide back to your carving now. You'll be back at it before you know it. Just glad ya got it behind you instead of ahead of you.Best to ya.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Hope you recover soon, but not to soon. Take the time to heal. Try and enjoy…keep free of depression. You really can grow to enjoy oatmeal.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't give up brother, you never know for sure what the future holds. I too had a heart attack in January, and had many of your same feelings.

There are a number of folks in my rehab class that have experienced surgery similar to yours and they are slowly but surely regaining their strength. Don't give up and don't give or sell your stuff! You will be able get back at it sooner than you think!!

One of the things that helped my frame of mind was to stay plugged into Lumberjocks.com and tap into this humongous support group.

Let me know if I can give you any "long distance" support. (I really mean it.)


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I've got four friends who have had heart valve replacement surgery, two had their chests cracked, two had some sort of surgery where they operated between beats.

They were all back about 80% in about 8 weeks and 100% in six months.

I've had 4 heart attacks and a stroke. Had my first 25 years ago when I was 40.

It's only as debilitating as you want it to be.

Lee


----------



## douginaz (Jun 11, 2007)

Had my first one at 40, now I'm 53, You might be down now but keep a positive attitude, it is the best medicine. You are probably on all types of meds, those will taper off and once acceptance sets in you will pull though and gain some gratitude. I hated not being able to drive and being treated like I was some sort of fragile flower. This too shall pass. Move forward with the knowledge that the medical community has a pretty good record with this type thing - they do know what they are doing when it comes to the mechanical stuff. I don't mean to sound preachy here but I've been there done that - you will get past this quicker than you think- throw yourself into the problem and you will be making dust before you know it. Depression is the killer - stay positive and treat it like a fight - go after the bastard. 
Later, 
Doug in AZ.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Even if you currently can not work with machines and heavy objects, you can keep yourself busy and creative with small projects. Draw some projects, research ideas via the internet and books. See what others are creating via online searches and look up the history of the project. Eventually you can work on 3-D forms using clay models (natural clay or synthetic modeling clay) or basal wood carving, etc. You may even try another type of craft that isn't too demanding on your health, but will still allow your creative juices to flow.

Take care of your physical health, and also your mental health. I look forward to seeing your postings, whatever they may be. Best of healing to you.


----------



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear and hope you recover soon. Focus on getting better first. I have known quite a few people who have recovered completely from heart attacks. You should be able to resume woodworking soon. In the mean time, Sketch Up is one possibility.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I really didn't notice the title of this thread until the second time I browsed.
Jimthecarver, you always will be a Lumberjock, whether or not you are fit and able to keep busy in your workshop. There have been a few topics lately regarding the cardiac experiences that many of us have had to endure, myself included. In fact my first event was at the age of 46. After going through the monitored exercise therapy program, and some very valuable counseling sessions with hospital staff and guest speakers, I eventually learned that my heart attack was a 'gift'....you survived it Jim, and as you heal you can accept your new realities. Concentrate on your loved ones, and the things that really matter. devote your remaining woodworking years to producing items that bring joy to the faces of people you love. Your abilities will all come back, I promise.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Once a Lumberjock always a Lumberjock!

Speedy recovery Jim.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Hang in there… Look at all the stuff you can explore in LumberJocks till you heal. Talk about RELAXING!!... See there, you've got it made…

Wishing you a speedy recovery-

Steve


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Jim. Like they said above "Once a LJ, Always a LJ." Just think: you can look at all the posts and start making a list of all the things you want to make after you are fully recovered. Maybe by posting a lot of comments everyday you can become the number one LJ and take Karsons place….........LOL


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Why not take a crack at Sketchup . . . you can plan for all your upcoming projects.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Get well soon I'll be thinking of you at prayer time God Bless Alistair


----------



## Harley130 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your illness, here's to a total and speedy recovery.
Since you can use the computer, now would be a great time to dive in and learn to use sketchup 7. It will take your mind off everything else (& drive you crazy) while you recuperate. Once you get the hang of SU7, you'll wonder how you ever lived with out it. Of course, this is assuming you haven't been using it in the past. And, if you already use it, then start designing all those projects you never got around too.
Again, God's speed on your recovery.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

it does suck, but as everything else in life - this is just a temporary setback, and you'll get back to the chips flying. good thing LJ.com is here to at least be thinking wood even if you can't work it for a while…

just wait it out, do what the doc says, and you'll be back working it in no time.

have a quick recovery.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

ah…. the perfect time to become a grue with "Sketchup"!

GWS


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words,
I know that I survived for a good reason, I as most others that go through a life changing situation know its for the best and not always can we see that its a blessing in discise.
I learned to make lemonade long ago and do not fret when I somtimes get down. Depression is a small part of the healing and I will not let it get me down. I am a very strong willed person and will not sercome to depression.
I will use this time of healing for my carving although for the time being Basswood will have to be my choice of carving medium as it is soft and easy to play with.
I am currently carving spoons to give to a couple of very nice and helpful ICU nurses that helped me, just a small token of my appreciation.
Somtimes its the small things that warms the heart and makes it all worth while.
Thanks again all for your support LJ's
Jim


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I am offering my prayer and support for your recovery.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

With good a spirit, modern medicine, and following your doctor's advice, you should be back to doing the stuff you love soon.

Best wishes,

Dalec


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

im over here in apple valley if you need anything e-mail


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

You are in my prayers and thoughts. I go under the knife on the 25th for cancer surgery. My Dr. told me 7-10 weeks lay up time. That does not at all sound good to me. Especially with spring around the corner and a pallet full of cherry thats been drying for over a year. Not to mention Walleye season opens the last weekend in April. God loves us drunks and fools, you may not fit in either category, I fit both. Like I said I'll be praying for us both. mike


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I just went and looked at your projects to date. Your stuff is absolutely stunning. You'll be back with project 33 in no time. You can't get rid of us that easily.

Personally, I'd love it if you used this downtime to answer the questions posted under your set of hand made carving tools. I paint and do a bunch of other craftsy stuff and would love to try carving. But, I know I'd probably never get around to justifying the cash for a good set of tools for it. I'd love to know about the making of carving tools like the ones you made. The handles are works of art but I'd like to know about how to obtain and make the blades. And blade shapes and sizes, etc.. Sounds like I'm asking for a full blown tutorial. If you did it, I'd use it. What do you think? Suddenly you'd have a bunch of guys all posting carving tool projects afterwards.

hang in there!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Jim,
When I was 46 I had a major heart attack and open heart surgery. I had 3 bypasses.

After 7 weeks I was feeling great, ready to rock and roll.

Make SURE you take your meds, make sure you change your diet, make sure you excercise (walk).

If you want to talk about it, feel free to pm me and we can email.

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## johnnie52 (Mar 7, 2009)

Two years ago I suffered a stroke. I don't drink, do drugs, or have wild bouts of abandon with strange women. I do smoke about a pack a day…. but the Doctor told me that I'd be in the hospital for 6 weeks and would be another 6 months to reach whatever level of recovery that I could…. and I looked at him and told him that I would be back at work in less than two weeks. Well… it took three weeks, but I beat his time limits.

My grandda had 5 heart attacks by the time he was 60 and could work me under the table any day up until he died in his sleep at 85. In fact, the day he died he had been out in his shop making a desk for my mother.

Don't give in to the depression that comes when you realize that your life has now been changed forever. Just learn where your new limits are and keep pushing against them. And remember, we're all pulling for you.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Jim:
Bummer! I wish you a speedy recovery. Two years I had what I thought was a stroke. The docs are still not sure what I had. Last year I had minor knee surgery. Three weeks ago I had back surgery. I commented to my wife that if I knew I was going to end up in this kind of body I would have worked harder at deserving it. She thought I worked hard enough.
While I was recouping from the back surgery I spent a lot of time on Lumber Jocks. It helped pass over some of the rough spots. I even started to learn sketch up but I guess I'm just 2 dimensional to get it. 
Good luck. We're pulling for you.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

Jim
I hope you are doing better now , you can probly laugh a little and sneeze lightly by now. They are doing a much better job of cracking people open now days. I had my first tripple at 43 ( 1992 ) and that one hurt like hell , it was 4 to 5 weeks to get back to light wieght work. That was also the last of my smoking , thank God I was at 2 to 3 packs a day. I fought depression by walking , not smoking a eating right.
I did have another bypass a couple a years ago , I only say that because everything went a lot easier , not to worry you . Just keep up all the positive changes and you will be back to your old self , but way better, you will have more energy than ever. I'll be waiting to see more of your projects.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I am grateful that you are still with us.

What to do? Work on new designs? Learn Sketchup? Read books that have nothing to do with woodworking. It is amazing when you turn your interest from woodworking, how fresh ideas come when your mind focuses back on woodworking.

Just be with the wife. Good Stuff.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

I had my bypass surgery in Feb 2000. For the first 3 months I wasn't sure that I was going to make it. Then I started feeling quite a bit better and after about 6 months I began to realize that I could go up more stairs without stopping than I could when I graduated from high school and began using my woodworking tools again. I even went back to work (field service) after 9 months. Keep the faith. You will get through this and be better than you have been in years.

CharleyL


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Had my bypass last October. You will get better. Give yourself a few months. Walk every day.

I'm back in my shop, playing guitar, looking forward to playing softball next month. The experience has shown me just how fragile life is, and how resilient our bodies are.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a mechanical valve in my ticker, but about 6 months after the operation I was back in the shop working like nothing happened.

You never know what the future holds.

Take care


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Take care and follow the Dr.'s orders….they have your best interest in mind. I had a heart cath. procedure to correct a rhythm problem at age 33, I was young enough to bounce back very quickly, but I was just 1/16 of an inch from a pacemaker or a stroke. There have been a lot of great suggestions here, follow them. I look forward to seeing the carvings from your recovery period. I'll add you to my prayer list.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Hang in there Jim, You'll be back in the shop. Just give it a little time. In the mean time it would be a good time to give all the Lumberjocks a hard time about what ever. This is just a small speed bump, You'll get past it soon. Take care Buddy!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Take care Jim use this time to do some research on other work that you can do. Design and make models of furniture out of foam board, That can be quite interesting.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

The worst part is over Jim.Take it easy and heal and in no time at all you will be throwing dust again.


----------



## CaptnA (Dec 17, 2007)

At 42 I was working on the fire truck. I felt like crap all day. I went to wash my face and wondered who in the world that was looking back at me. I had every sign and symptom of a heart attack, but knew it couldn't be happening to ME. I went when OTHER people had them. I'd lost 0ver 60 pounds, was walking 4 miles every day etc etc etc… Not ME!
After a couple weeks I felt good. I wanted to do THINGS- anything. 
I couldn't walk up stairs without stopping to rest. Depression started. Acceptance took a while.
After 4 months of finally following the Dr's orders I was back at work on the firetruck. I still carry nitro with me every where I go. Its been years since I took one. 
Scariest thing was for ages everytime I even burped, I wondered if it was happening again. 
It takes time, and you have to spend that time wisely. Do what the dr's say. It may seem meanial, simple little things, boring, repetitive…... it is! You can't just wake up and be normal again. Hopefully your normal will have changed and you can be better!
I was leary of heavy workloads for a while. Not as leary of others were of letting me. I can't tell you how hard it was for me to accept that at times, even I needed help… fortunately I got it. You will too.
Maybe you can use the 'empty' shop time to read, learn, watch videos or things you'e always had interest in. When you're up to it, maybe you can start planning new projects or piddling a bit here and there. When my dad had his heart attack umpteen years ago, he did woodworking as part of his rehab. Light stuff yes, just assembling kits and such, but sure beat watching tv all day.
All the best to you.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Good luck to you Jim and like the others: a speedy recovery, but not to speedy! 
I have complete confidence that we will be seeing your amazing work back up on LJ's in the not to distant future!
This recovery time will give you even more opportunity to create some "more" wonderful designs….....


----------

